# Cat hates fragrances



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

I need to use hand lotion but my kitten, Choo, has turned down Jergens Shea Butter, and Curel Fragrance free body lotions and Gold Bond hand lotion. If she smells these on my hand she squints and tenses up her facial muscles- looks completely disgusted and then backs away. 

I don't want to wear cat repellent. I thought a fragrance free lotion would solve the issue but it hasn't- it still has a very mild lotion scent. Has anyone else had this problem and if so, what do you use that your cat doesn't mind.

I'm sure it seems like a tiny problem but with reptiles, dishes, cooking and general handwashing I really really need to treat my hands or they crack and bleed.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Wish I could help! Maybe start a New Lotion Product line scented with Catnip or Honeysuckle!!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Monkey did that too. At first, he would run from me and hide under the bed any time he smelled fragrance on me. I've been using coconut oil lately (just unrefined organic coconut oil that I get at the farmer's market) - it's natural, works really well, and has a foody scent. The only downside is that he licks me now.  It definitely doesn't absorb quite like lotion does, but it's very hydrating.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

My hands get the same way, and I use Neutrogena hand cream, fragrance-free. I'm sure it still has a scent, but it absorbs completely into the skin, and relatively quickly. I hate most lotions because they leave a slimy feeling on your hands afterwards. This stuff doesn't. If I wait a minute to make sure my hands aren't moist at all and then pet my fussy one, she doesn't bat an eyelash. And she's one who has to sniff my hand entirely before I can pet her - and I've had her for 12 years. Maybe it would work for you?


----------

